# What body type is most attractive to you?



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Edit - Sorry I got the numbers mixed up lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Curvy, thick women > All. #3 gave me an instant boner.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

A 3-8 hybrid for me.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm actually weird I guess as I have no real "preference" at all. Basically I'm into everything that's not 0, 6 and 7. I guess I prolly lean mostly towards fit/slim girls, like a dancer's body I guess.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Option #10 . THICK! I like THICK. I suppose option 3 would be the closest. My max limit is Nia Jax thick. She is sexy as fuck but that's as far as I can go.

Thin is good too if they have wide hips & a big butt. Thin is ok, but not skinny.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Dobbizzle said:


> I'm actually weird I guess as I have no real "preference" at all. Basically I'm into everything that's not 0, 6 and 7. I guess I prolly lean mostly towards fit/slim girls, like a dancer's body I guess.


I dunno man, I've seen some alright fat chicks going around I tell ya


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

The Show Stealer said:


> I dunno man, I've seen some alright fat chicks going around I tell ya


If a girl weighs more than me I aint down tbh.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Two for me, which is the third one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dobbizzle said:


> If a girl weighs more than me I aint down tbh.


Same bruh. But then again I weigh around 188 pounds. I dont want my girl to be anywhere near that lol


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Bones said:


> Same bruh. But then again I weigh around 188 pounds. I dont want my girl to be anywhere near that lol


Yeah for real, I'm 6'1/175, I don't need a girl that big tbh.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

5 in the pic. I don't like skelebones, nor people who spend the majority of their life picking up heavy things and putting them down again. Vain people are the worst.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Something like this


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I like #3-7 . Especially ones like Melissa McCarthy's size.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3, 5, 8 and 9 have me like:










I've got no problem with average chicks, but I can live without them since curvy chicks have all of their perks, but with a nice little extra on top. :yum: I guess having been a fat kid for years has made me very receptive to chubby chicks, while dropping the weight has made me become hardwired for athletic and muscular chicks too. :lol


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

3/8, anything other than that just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel like there should be 2 sizes between 0 and 1, and 1 and 2. In order for me: 2=8>1.5>3>4.

"Boyish" is a bit of a cop-out though because ideally between "anorexic" and "fit" would be "petite", or something.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Anything from 1 to 4.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Weird thread..... I am not that desperate so really none tbh. It just isn't worth to waste time in my life thinking about these petty things when I could be doing more achievements such as coming out on top.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Definitely 5. I find chubby so adorable.



Is there not a women's version? edit- meant men's :lmao I'll keep this here to advertise my dumbassness though.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Curvy/fit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am usually a fan of average. I like for a female to have a little meat on her bones.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Between 3-5. I prefer women who have some meat on their bones. But I am not adverse to natural skinny or athletic women either. It's the extreme types that turn me off, whether too obese or too skeletal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't like your chart so I'll post a better picture:











18-22 percent would be preferred, but anything up to 30 doesn't look that bad and 15-18 is great too. Honestly, 35% would even be in settling range if we're being honest(and drunk). :toomanykobes


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Bones said:


>


CURVY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not even sure which category my own body would go into :lol I'm short, I weigh around 120 pounds right now (I'm still losing weight, I want to get down to about 110 pounds). But I have a short torso and long legs, plus (as you some of you may know) sizeable boobs :lol

I'm nowhere near fat, but I'm not really skinny either. I guess I'm on the more slim side of average?

As for what I prefer on other women, I don't like extremely skinny or extremely fat women - slim is good, curves are good and I like nice sized boobs. LOL.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:mckinney


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The jump from 5 to 6 is a bit ridiculous. Like, there's legitimately more than a 50 lbs. difference between those two women. That's kinda where my body falls, I suppose, between 5 and 6. :hmm:

Is there a chart of male body types that's like this? But I suppose it'd be poorly generalized as well.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not even sure which category my own body would go into :lol I'm short, I weigh around 120 pounds right now (I'm still losing weight, I want to get down to about 110 pounds). But I have a short torso and long legs, plus (as you some of you may know) sizeable boobs :lol
> 
> I'm nowhere near fat, but I'm not really skinny either. I guess I'm on the more slim side of average?
> 
> As for what I prefer on other women, I don't like extremely skinny or extremely fat women - slim is good, curves are good and I like nice sized boobs. LOL.


The scale OP posted is pretty bad, but I'd say you fit between 2-3. 

All the boobs on these chicks are way too small for my own comparison, though, tbh. :lol



Dobbizzle said:


> I'm actually weird I guess as I have no real "preference" at all. Basically I'm into everything that's not 0, 6 and 7. I guess I prolly lean mostly towards fit/slim girls, like a dancer's body I guess.


Then you have a preference. You don't like sickly thin women and you dislike fat women. Those are preferences.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The scale OP posted is pretty bad, but I'd say you fit between 2-3.
> 
> All the boobs on these chicks are way too small for my own comparison, though, tbh. :lol


Boob wise, yeah for me too. My boobs are bigger than most of those examples!

I think everybody has a preference, even if they say they don't.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I like 2... fit is hot!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Boob wise, yeah for me too. My boobs are bigger than most of those examples!
> 
> I think everybody has a preference, even if they say they don't.


Exactly. Boobs are becoming less popular, though, so I guess if you have sizable ones most people don't care.

Yeah, everyone does have preferences. That fact OP would keep the heavier one the scale is :lmao 

The people who are attracted to fatter women are fat fetishists. And they're not going to outwardly admit having said fetish. No one prefers fat women, ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Exactly. Boobs are becoming less popular, though, so I guess if you have sizable ones most people don't care.
> 
> Yeah, everyone does have preferences. That fact OP would keep the heavier one the scale is :lmao
> 
> The people who are attracted to fatter women are fat fetishists. *And they're not going to outwardly admit having said fetish. No one prefers fat women, ever.*


I have a couple of friends and have met a quite a few others that straight up like fat women more and usually only go for fat women. People with fat fetishes are hardly ashamed of fat fetishes and they usually get girls a lot easier too.


and a male one:



Spoiler: /


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Exactly. Boobs are becoming less popular, though, so I guess if you have sizable ones most people don't care.


I've noticed smaller boobs seem to be a thing now. Which is silly for girls like us, we can't help how big our boobs are and it's not like we can actually make them smaller easily or anything :lol

Although the dudes on here don't seem to have a problem with larger boobs, I've noticed 

BTW for the male side of things, I like some muscles but not over the top. Like I love Seth Rollins' abs, but I also love Dean's body even though he doesn't have noticeable abs. If you go by the general consensus on here though, I like skinny guys cos everybody seems to think Dean is too skinny :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Magic said:


> I have a couple of friends and have met a quite a few others that straight up like fat women more and usually only go for fat women. People with fat fetishes are hardly ashamed of fat fetishes and they usually get girls a lot easier too.


Sure. :deandre

And no, a lot of people aren't going to admit being attracted to what 99% of the population deems ugly and undesirable. Just because your friends are anomalies doesn't mean anything.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I've noticed smaller boobs seem to be a thing now. Which is silly for girls like us, we can't help how big our boobs are and it's not like we can actually make them smaller easily or anything :lol
> 
> Although the dudes on here don't seem to have a problem with larger boobs, I've noticed


I'm sure it has something to do with the fact fitter women tend to be more flat chested. That's not always the case, but it does happen more often than it doesn't.

I hear you there. I've got a 36I bra size. I'm not sure what that translates to in New Zealand size, but it's like having two small babies hanging off my neck. Older I get, the more breast reduction surgery seems like the way to go.

I'd save you've hit a nice size, though, based on your pics, so if you're not having any back problems then it shouldn't be an issue.

They don't have an issue with fake big boobs or slightly above average big boobs on thin women, like yourself. Fat women with big boobs don't count. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Sure. :deandre
> 
> And no, a lot of people aren't going to admit being attracted to what 99% of the population deems ugly and undesirable. Just because your friends are anomalies doesn't mean anything.


lel @ anomalies. lel @ your attitude in general.


You're convinced of this because people don't find you desirable so suddenly every fat woman is not desirable. :drake1

I'm pretty sure a lot of fat males don't have a problem with fat women either.


edit: you've never gone to a pub or club in your life yet you think you know who guys target there. again, you make a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Then you have a preference. You don't like sickly thin women and you dislike fat women. Those are preferences.


Ok I should've said "narrow preferences" fair point.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For me, 2, 3, and 6 are my personal favorites. I am really turned off by skinny women, especially those that are so anorexic-looking they need to mix in a cheeseburger.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Magic said:


> lel @ anomalies. lel @ your attitude in general.
> 
> 
> You're convinced of this because people don't find you desirable so suddenly every fat woman is not desirable. :drake1
> ...


No, I know this because as a fat woman I hang out with other fat woman and I've seen it constantly. Please stop trying to convince me otherwise for the sake of arguing because I think I know more about being a fat woman than a undoubtedly skinny male who has a couple friends that are chubby chasers because fat women are more desperate and it's an easy lay for them.

Fat men prefer thin women. And a decent amount of thin women go with fatter men, not that there's anything wrong with that, but heavier males will end up with thinner females more often than not and more often than the opposite (heavier women and thin males).

I dunno what to tell you, but I don't have nor have I witnessed evidence that suggests otherwise. :draper2

Edit: Oh yeah, a bunch of dudes intoxicated to the point of nearly pissing themselves being willing to bang fat chicks is evidence that on any normal day they'd be okay with chubby Sally. :kobe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'd save you've hit a nice size, though, based on your pics, so if you're not having any back problems then it shouldn't be an issue.


Well, I actually used to have no boobs at all, I was flat as hell. Then out of the blue, BOOBS!!!!!!!!! :lol I had a growth spurt in my chest, LOL.

I'm finding it so hard to keep my weight evened out right now though cos I don't want to work out as much cos it's really, REALLY hot in Auckland right now. Just walking from one end of my house to the other makes me sweat. So the tiny bit of weight I gained over Christmas is taking awhile to shift.

Oh, for the days when I was 18 and weighed like 100 pounds...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, I actually used to have no boobs at all, I was flat as hell. Then out of the blue, BOOBS!!!!!!!!! :lol I had a growth spurt in my chest, LOL.
> 
> I'm finding it so hard to keep my weight evened out right now though cos I don't want to work out as much cos it's really, REALLY hot in Auckland right now. Just walking from one end of my house to the other makes me sweat. So the tiny bit of weight I gained over Christmas is taking awhile to shift.
> 
> Oh, for the days when I was 18 and weighed like 100 pounds...


Growing up sucks ayes. :frown2:


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, I know this because as a fat woman I hang out with other fat woman and I've seen it constantly. Please stop trying to convince me otherwise for the sake of arguing because I think I know more about being a fat woman than a undoubtedly skinny male who has a couple friends that are chubby chasers because fat women are more desperate and it's an easy lay for them.
> 
> Fat men prefer thin women. And a decent amount of thin women go with fatter men, not that there's anything wrong with that, but heavier males will end up with thinner females more often than not and more often than the opposite (heavier women and thin males).
> 
> ...


No you're pretty much spot on here. We're predisposed (both sexes in fact) to be more attracted to a healthy-appearing mate, the same as all animals. For the most part that means overweight people, sickly looking people, dangerously thin people, unkempt people etc will naturally appeal to a much smaller demographic. The points you have about "fetishists" are also valid for the most part, though a true "Fetish" would be someone who is attracted to/turned on by a particular thing at "abnormal levels" and not all people who are attracted to larger women fit that category. Many men will find larger women as attractive as other builds in the same way that others won't and will prefer petite or even skinny girls. Fetish is beyond that, it's a specific "kink" for the person, not their general attractions.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, I actually used to have no boobs at all, I was flat as hell. Then out of the blue, BOOBS!!!!!!!!! :lol I had a growth spurt in my chest, LOL.
> 
> I'm finding it so hard to keep my weight evened out right now though cos I don't want to work out as much cos it's really, REALLY hot in Auckland right now. Just walking from one end of my house to the other makes me sweat. So the tiny bit of weight I gained over Christmas is taking awhile to shift.
> 
> Oh, for the days when I was 18 and weighed like 100 pounds...


Puberty treated you well, then. ;

Women tend to naturally shift around in weight, anyways, so if you're not having any extreme losses or gains and are eating pretty well and at least doing moderate exercise, then you shouldn't be concerning yourself with the actual number of lbs you weigh. It's only like going from 118-125 is really gonna have any increase in heart disease or something.

I haven't been 100 lbs. since, like, elementary school. :lmao But I was a giant kid in height, too. Oh, the days when I was taller than everyone. I was nearly 5' in kindergarten.



Dobbizzle said:


> No you're pretty much spot on here. We're predisposed (both sexes in fact) to be more attracted to a healthy-appearing mate, the same as all animals. For the most part that means overweight people, sickly looking people, dangerously thin people, unkempt people etc will naturally appeal to a much smaller demographic. The points you have about "fetishists" are also valid for the most part, though a true "Fetish" would be someone who is attracted to/turned on by a particular thing at "abnormal levels" and not all people who are attracted to larger women fit that category. Many men will find larger women as attractive as other builds in the same way that others won't and will prefer petite or even skinny girls. Fetish is beyond that, it's a specific "kink" for the person, not their general attractions.


I already said it, I don't need this explained to me.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Puberty treated you well, then. ;
> 
> Women tend to naturally shift around in weight, anyways, so if you're not having any extreme losses or gains and are eating pretty well and at least doing moderate exercise, then you shouldn't be concerning yourself with the actual number of lbs you weigh. It's only like going from 118-125 is really gonna have any increase in heart disease or something.
> 
> ...


Considering you try to lump anybody who's attracted to larger women into the "fetishist" category, you evidently DO need that explaining to you. No need to try and go on the offensive with people who aren't "arguing" with you. Just a thought.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dobbizzle said:


> Considering you try to lump anybody who's attracted to larger women into the "fetishist" category, you evidently DO need that explaining to you. No need to try and go on the offensive with people who aren't "arguing" with you. Just a thought.


M'kay, buddy. :heyman6


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*3 *or *5* are my favourites. I had a girlfriend who was beetween 2 and 3 and I must recognize she was sexy as fuck, though. Another one was beetween 3 and 5 and the later was a 5 when I met her but she turned into a 6 when we were already a couple. I spent years trying to motivate her to get fit just because it's healthy, but I would lie if I say I didn't wanted she to lose weight because I wanted myself to be more attracted by her as well.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> M'kay, buddy. :heyman6


Nice response, almost covered up the fact you misused the word "fetish" because you don't understand it. :grin2:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

3 through 5 is where it's at for me. Women are supposed to have some fat on their bodies-- it's not bad despite our culture's insistence on portraying it as such.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Exactly. Boobs are becoming less popular, though, so I guess if you have sizable ones most people don't care.
> 
> Yeah, everyone does have preferences. That fact OP would keep the heavier one the scale is :lmao
> 
> The people who are attracted to fatter women are fat fetishists. And they're not going to outwardly admit having said fetish. No one prefers fat women, ever.


Do you think so? I do love big chest. For me, it can be the most attractive part of a woman. 

Having "powerful" legs and hips is always a good thing for me. Translating my taste to wrestling, I would say Mickie James or Asuka are very attractive women. The girlfried I had that was beetween 2 and 3 has the same body type of AJ Lee now that I think about it. 

Or perhaps I'm in the minority because a very skinny girl was chasing me and she was like the most popular girl ever, with a ton of guys behind her and a lot fo people saying to me they couldn't understand why I wasn't with her. But (honestly I didn't like her personality either, and that was the most important reason, we are way too different in a incompatible way) I find hard to be attracted by a woman with no chest, no waist and skinny legs. It's like she lacks what makes a woman, a woman. I know this can sound sexist so I hope you can understand I am writing just about what I like from subjectivity.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

#2 , #3 , and #8 have perfect bods.

#9 is a freek. I know guys who've been in gyms for years and they still aren't _that _defined.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

It's tough for me because I'm not really a body guy. I like the average healthy look but I'm not going to pretend that the fit look isn't attractive.

Honestly though as long as a girl isn't anorexic, fat or obese I'm okay with them as long as the face is in order.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

slim and althetic girls with hips are bae.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Built like 2, attracted to 1 - 3. I have a very narrow range and am just as limited with my immediate attractiveness scale for men too. I almost feel like that makes me a bad person, but my taste is what it is.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So how come there isnt a guy one anyway? 










13-19 body fat on a guy I find attractive.

Your turn...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would say the Anorexic and the Supersized girls are out. All the others in between I find acceptable, some on a case by case basis. Then again, being married, I am not supposed to find women attractive anymore. :kappa


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I would say the Anorexic and the Supersized girls are out. All the others in between I find acceptable, some on a case by case basis. Then again, being married, I am not supposed to find women attractive anymore. :kappa


Totally not true... Only natural to find someone attractive, just you cant act on it. :wink2:


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Addychu said:


> So how come there isnt a guy one anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel offended that slender/slim but not overly muscled guys aren't represented! I'm in that 13-19 bracket and I have nowhere near the bulk of that guy (I'm a lifelong dancer,) us poor skinny dudes....:nerd:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Dobbizzle said:


> I feel offended that slender/slim but not overly muscled guys aren't represented! I'm in that 13-19 bracket and I have nowhere near the bulk of that guy (I'm a lifelong dancer,) us poor skinny dudes....:nerd:


Ah sorry... I couldnt actually find anything better, I guess guys/girls dont care as much about it. :frown2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Curvy and/or muscular. I like busty built women, like Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, and Charlotte.*


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Addychu said:


> Ah sorry... I couldnt actually find anything better, I guess guys/girls dont care as much about it. :frown2:


It's all good I was only messin round anyway lol, I actually think gay guys go more for my figure type than women do...ah well :shrug


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Everything besides skinny and morbidly obese, where skinny is the worst one.

Around 4-5 is perfect.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Addychu said:


> So how come there isnt a guy one anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first preference isn't even represented - skinny and lanky, borderline androgynous.

Other than that, I'm perfectly happy with something on the 11 - 16% scale.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

GothicBohemian said:


> My first preference isn't even represented - skinny and lanky, borderline androgynous.
> 
> Other than that, I'm perfectly happy with something on the 11 - 16% scale.


Yay someone likes us lanky fuckers! (Made my day :grin2: )


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, that's a skinny cross section of women in the OP. I'd personally describe #5 'chubby' as a curvy body and that would be my choice but honestly its not a big deal as long as they aren't too thin or too big.

Especially too skinny, I knew 2 beautiful girls at uni who developed eating disorders and they are shadows of their former selves.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Exactly. *Boobs are becoming less popular*, though, so I guess if you have sizable ones most people don't care.











How did you come to that conclusion?

I reckon 80+% of women who show up on hottest women in the world lists will be atleast C cups.

Boobs are like jeans, they will never go out of fashion, people will always love them


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Addychu said:


> So how come there isnt a guy one anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Middle square with breathing room IMO


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

0, 1, 2, 8 and 9 are probably what women think is great but is gross to me. 7 is way too big, 3, 4, and 5 are fantastic and I'd take 6 over anything but 3, 4 and 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

3,4,and 5 could all get it 

Don't like fat or skinny (which is hypocritical because I am a skinny bitch, o hai @GothicBohemian)


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

2, but "unfit". What I mean is, I mostly like genetically slim girls who don't do shit to stay in shape. But anything from 1 to 4 is alright, tbh. The rest is a no-go, especially 6 to 9. Muscles are distateful as fuck.

The perfect bra-size is 32C and it's not even up for debate.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Solf said:


> 2, but "unfit". What I mean is, I mostly like genetically slim girls who don't do shit to stay in shape. But anything from 1 to 4 is alright, tbh. The rest is a no-go, especially 6 to 9. Muscles are distateful as fuck.
> 
> The perfect bra-size is 32C and it's not even up for debate.


I agree about the bra size, I use to be a 32c, I miss them! :crying:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Curvy for sure

something like this


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I like average the best. Although face is pretty much as important as the body for me. The only ones I don't find attractive are the really fat ones and the extremely skinny one. There are a lot of good looking chubby girls too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Do you think so? I do love big chest. For me, it can be the most attractive part of a woman.
> 
> Having "powerful" legs and hips is always a good thing for me. Translating my taste to wrestling, I would say Mickie James or Asuka are very attractive women. The girlfried I had that was beetween 2 and 3 has the same body type of AJ Lee now that I think about it.
> 
> Or perhaps I'm in the minority because a very skinny girl was chasing me and she was like the most popular girl ever, with a ton of guys behind her and a lot fo people saying to me they couldn't understand why I wasn't with her. But (honestly I didn't like her personality either, and that was the most important reason, we are way too different in a incompatible way) I find hard to be attracted by a woman with no chest, no waist and skinny legs. It's like she lacks what makes a woman, a woman. I know this can sound sexist so I hope you can understand I am writing just about what I like from subjectivity.


Everyone's got their own tastes, man. :draper2 Not gonna fault you for it.

You are the minority when it comes to preferring thicker woman, although I think most men like women to be somewhat shapely, but they still prefer them thin.

Ass men seem to be on the rise and boob men are depleting. :lol



Addychu said:


> So how come there isnt a guy one anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20%-30%

I like more cushion for the pushing. And abs are gross. Also I'm not going to get with someone who is going to treat me like garbage for being heavier, which most in fit people would do.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

From 0-2 and 7-9 are all unrealistic as being average shape, between 3-6 is generally an average shape and I'd go for either and avoid 0-2 and 7-9.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Also I'm not going to get with someone who is going to treat me like garbage for being heavier, which most in fit people would do.


Sorry but that's CRAP. You make these sweeping generalisations based on your own experiences and they have little basis in actual fact. Maybe you're just absolutely shit at picking partners or something? I dunno, but you seem to have this bee in your bonnet about guys vs fat girls and it's nonsense. I have friends in incredibly loving relationships where one partner is a gym bunny and the other is overweight, with both genders in either role. Stop trying to blame the world for your own shortcomings, it's pretty tiresome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

0, 6, 7 nah

9 probably nah, but that example isn't the worst. 

Everything else. Yes. I do prefer women to be smoother and not have well defined muscles.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Everyone's got their own tastes, man. :draper2 Not gonna fault you for it.
> 
> You are the minority when it comes to preferring thicker woman, although I think most men like women to be somewhat shapely, but they still prefer them thin.
> 
> ...


Most fit girls dont want to be with fat , out of shape men either, it goes both ways. Super fit men and women like to be with each other, since they eat similary and can go to the gym together.

Also, boob men are depleting lol what guys are you talking to? Boobs will never go out of style for most men


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

#3 , easily. Curvy > Thin


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

2-3. That's the real deal

You must be a sick person if you like 0-1-6-7-9.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dobbizzle said:


> Sorry but that's CRAP. You make these sweeping generalisations based on your own experiences and they have little basis in actual fact. Maybe you're just absolutely shit at picking partners or something? I dunno, but you seem to have this bee in your bonnet about guys vs fat girls and it's nonsense. I have friends in incredibly loving relationships where one partner is a gym bunny and the other is overweight, with both genders in either role. Stop trying to blame the world for your own shortcomings, it's pretty tiresome.


Never had a partner, probably never will.

I don't blame the world for my shortcomings, I don't expect anyone to owe me anything. Please quote me saying 'the world should cater to me' because I really would love to see where my IQ dropped to 50.

But nice jumping to conclusions because I don't believe in the shit you're peddling. No one was talking to nor addressing you and unless I have evidence of it otherwise, I'm going to believe what I believe in.

:mjout



birthday_massacre said:


> Most fit girls dont want to be with fat , out of shape men either, it goes both ways. Super fit men and women like to be with each other, since they eat similary and can go to the gym together.
> 
> Also, boob men are depleting lol what guys are you talking to? Boobs will never go out of style for most men


I didn't say fit women didn't prefer fit men. But you have more instances of heavy men with thin women, particularly in the media and among celebrities, as opposed to the opposite.

You're not going to having a Channing Tatum type with a Rosie O'Donnell. Whereas instances like, for example, Kevin Owens and his wife are pretty easy to find. Not that there's anything wrong with that and Owens is in pretty damn good health despite his weight.

Yeah, boob men are depleting. :draper2 If I remember correctly they did a poll in the US a little while back and ass men had surpassed boob men.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Never had a partner, probably never will.
> 
> I don't blame the world for my shortcomings, I don't expect anyone to owe me anything. Please quote me saying 'the world should cater to me' because I really would love to see where my IQ dropped to 50.
> 
> ...


Of course you don't, you're a bitter hag who's unlucky in love and so it's "the world's fault" or "fit guys are mean fat girls" or "noone likes fat girls unless they're a fetishist." I'll be bluntly honest now, you don't come across as a particular fun, charismatic or even remotely nice person. You're not unlucky in love because of everyone else, let me put it this way: MILLIONS of fat women are in relationships, loving ones, with happiness, healthy sex lives, and no belittling of their weight. You're not "the rule" you're the exception. If plenty of other heavier/larger/curvier/whatever the fuck you want to call it women are capable of finding love and someone who genuinely cares for them without judging them (they do honestly, go look around a bit, you'll see them fucking everywhere) but you aren't, then there's a good chance the problem could be you. And that's straight talk. Stop talking down to me, I'm a grown man in his 30's not some little child you can bully with your asinine tone, Ok? The fact is (and it IS a fact) there are plenty of people around to prove my point, every single person on this forum probably walks past them every day. Your point is based entirely on how people have treated you and your personal experiences, not the evidence that is staring you in the face. Most likely, you've never had a partner because you're pretty obnoxious, no one is goin to see inner beauty if there is none.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dobbizzle said:


> Of course you don't, you're a bitter hag who's unlucky in love and so it's "the world's fault" or "fit guys are mean fat girls" or "noone likes fat girls unless they're a fetishist." I'll be bluntly honest now, you don't come across as a particular fun, charismatic or even remotely nice person. You're not unlucky in love because of everyone else, let me put it this way: MILLIONS of fat women are in relationships, loving ones, with happiness, healthy sex lives, and no belittling of their weight. You're not "the rule" you're the exception. If plenty of other heavier/larger/curvier/whatever the fuck you want to call it women are capable of finding love and someone who genuinely cares for them without judging them (they do honestly, go look around a bit, you'll see them fucking everywhere) but you aren't, then there's a good chance the problem could be you. And that's straight talk. Stop talking down to me, I'm a grown man in his 30's not some little child you can bully with your asinine tone, Ok? The fact is (and it IS a fact) there are plenty of people around to prove my point, every single person on this forum probably walks past them every day. Your point is based entirely on how people have treated you and your personal experiences, not the evidence that is staring you in the face. Most likely, you've never had a partner because you're pretty obnoxious, no one is goin to see inner beauty if there is none.


I have never blamed the world for my own vices or shortcomings, nor would I ever expect someone to cater to me or give me special treatment because I have a poor opinion of myself and others.

As for the rest of your post :ann1 

Cool yourself off, breh, it is not that critical nor should my opinion and personal feelings matter that much to you. Please go be a 'grown man' somewhere else and stop trying to preach to me.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have never blamed the world for my own vices or shortcomings, nor would I ever expect someone to cater to me or give me special treatment because I have a poor opinion of myself and others.
> 
> As for the rest of your post :ann1
> 
> Cool yourself off, breh, it is not that critical nor should my opinion and personal feelings matter that much to you. Please go be a 'grown man' somewhere else and stop trying to preach to me.


Believe me, I'm as cool and calm as the sea in springtime. I'm just sick of you trying make sweeping generalisations that aren't remotely accurate and making villains out of people unjustly. I'm not trying to "preach" to you, I'm trying to illustrate to you that you're full of shit. Which you are. Just because you're lacking in self-worth, doesn't justify the nonsensical bullshit you post as "fact." Get over yourself, you aint on any "high horses" here, you aren't the moral victor, you're a sad, probably lonely woman trying to throw her weight around on a forum. Wind your fuckin neck in love, for real.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dobbizzle said:


> Believe me, I'm as cool and calm as the sea in springtime. I'm just sick of you trying make sweeping generalisations that aren't remotely accurate and making villains out of people unjustly. I'm not trying to "preach" to you, I'm trying to illustrate to you that you're full of shit. Which you are. Just because you're lacking in self-worth, doesn't justify the nonsensical bullshit you post as "fact." Get over yourself, you aint on any "high horses" here, you aren't the moral victor, you're a sad, probably lonely woman trying to throw her weight around on a forum. Wind your fuckin neck in love, for real.


Please calm yourself. And stop caring about what other people think or feel. This entire thread is nothing but opinions, personal perceptions, and personal preferences.

If you can't accept that, then too bad, but I don't need to accept yours either.

No one is trying to 'win' anything here besides you. You're claiming I'm throwing my weight around while I've insulted no one but myself, whereas you feel the need to further insult me and use creepy pet names. I dunno, man, maybe you should turn your computer off for a tad or something.

Why you care so much about a sad, lonely, and fat woman's opinion is beyond me.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

4 and 5

Like a little bit on them because what matters most is the chest and ass.

it's a weird scale though. The chubby girl isn't that chubby and the fat girl is the tank Russev rode in on at Mania


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

#5 . Also that is thick not chubby :kobe 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Romans Empire said:


> Weird thread..... I am not that desperate so really none tbh. It just isn't worth to waste time in my life thinking about these petty things when I could be doing more achievements such as coming out on top.


Your gimmick is going stale Big Dog. They aren't negging you like they used to.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Your gimmick is going stale Big Dog. They aren't negging you like they used to.


It is all about the face rep but I just find these kind of these on a Wf reaching out a bit much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I prefer them at 98.6F.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Thick and curvy like a real woman should be!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

By the numbers on the pics, 2, 8, 3 in that order.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm basing my response solely on those pics. "Curvy" girl wins easily.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer "Curvy" numero 3 here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#5


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I have no issues with 2 or 4 either.


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

Chubby for me. As a second fat. What I melt is women with huge melons. The bigger the better.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

2, 3, 4, 5, and 8.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2, 3 and 4.



birthday_massacre said:


> Curvy for sure
> 
> something like this


That's not curvy, that's plain fat.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Number 3 all day long, although 2 and 4 aren't bad.

0, 6 and 7 are absolutely repulsive.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> 2, 3 and 4.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not curvy, that's plain fat.


:dahell


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Fit Girls > All for me.

Athletic a close second.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I love hips, maybe it's my age or something but hips get my attention first nowadays.


My guilty obsession with Alizée has perfect hips, well perfect everything  









But the ultimate hips go to the double-jointed hips of Shakira

Her belly dancing


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Whatever body type _she_ is




























homerhomerhomer:homer

I could also go for this














































:Banderas:Banderas:Banderas:Banderas:Banderas:Banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> :dahell


The big stomach, the size of her upper arms and the tree trunk leg. 

To me that body is unattractive and its not a healthy body image to promote. There's curvy and there's fat and that's not curvy to me so..


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

I love thickness... For example Mickie James in wwe before she lost weight.. Like how she looked in her fued with Trish. Love thick women.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sexton_Sells said:


> I love thickness... For example Mickie James in wwe before she lost weight.. Like how she looked in her fued with Trish. Love thick women.


There was a swimsuit contest or match where she looked so unbelievably hot I think she put everyone else in that ring to shame















Piggy James my ass, that bitch looked fiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnneeeee

THAT Mickie James right there was...


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Fuck yeah! I remember that... That piggy James thing was fucking bullshit... She was so fucking hot I would let her smoother me with DAT ass and thighs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

2. 3 after. 

smaller torso. 5 foot 7 at most when it comes to height.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

The numbers are screwed up so I dont even know who I voted for.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Addychu said:


> So how come there isnt a guy one anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5-7 

8-10

n/h


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

2,3,5 and 8 are all good..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Curvy and/or muscular. I like busty built women, like Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, and Charlotte.*


:yoda

I'd switch Charlotte for Jamie Keyes (since I don't care for Flair's face) and throw in Beth Phoenix and post-WWE Kaitlyn to make one prime list, I tell ya h'what.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

bama4


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Curvy and/or muscular. I like busty built women, like Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, and Charlotte.*


Oh I don't know. Bliss is in a different category to me. I don't find Dana Brooke or Charlotte attractive, too manly looking (specially Charlotte). But I would take Alexa Bliss in a heartbeat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Oh I don't know. Bliss is in a different category to me. I don't find Dana Brooke or Charlotte attractive, too manly looking (specially Charlotte). But I would take Alexa Bliss in a heartbeat


Bliss' physique has always been what the scale lists as 8 / athletic, which is especially evident in her pre-WWE days:



















But yeah, whichever way you slice it, she's always been tasty as fuck. :homer


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

My tastes in woman are pretty divese tbh anyone from 2 - 5 is fine to me. I don't really care for super over weight or super muscular though or super skinny. But I'm down with a slim, curvy or chubby girl.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Oh I don't know. Bliss is in a different category to me. I don't find Dana Brooke or Charlotte attractive, too manly looking (specially Charlotte). But I would take Alexa Bliss in a heartbeat


*
Alexa has definitely balanced out for the better since joining WWE, but as @Lumpy McRighteous posted, she used to be super buff too. I like athletic women in general.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more polar opposites are attractive to me.

I like big, beefy men with a bit of chub and strong, muscular arms.

But the skinny, geeky, and sometimes shorter video gamer types appeals to me as well. 

Those are probably my two favorite 'builds'. :hmm: Still don't like abs and I can appreciate someone who is fit, but they're not my go to for attraction.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. Bliss changed a lot. I definitely love her current look


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Curvy, Thick & Chubby are definitely the best. I've never been with a fit-thin girl, not my type of woman...nothing to grab onto. Ain't nothin' like a thick woman with a slight pussy bush mm.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

KingCannabis said:


> Curvy, Thick & Chubby are definitely the best. I've never been with a fit-thin girl, not my type of woman...nothing to grab onto. Ain't nothin' like a thick woman with a slight pussy bush mm.


Thank you. Finally someone with the right frame of mind.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

2,3,8 for me or like others said as long as i weigh more then my girl its good.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Curvy or Chubby.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Anywhere between 3-5. Rest not at all. Was married to something between 1-2 for a long ass time and realized that sex with her was a painful affair (all bones and no soft parts at all). We eventually divorced.

8 and 9 are out of my league and would make me feel inadequate, hence not sexually appealing because of negative self image.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingCannabis said:


> Curvy, Thick & Chubby are definitely the best. I've never been with a fit-thin girl, not my type of woman...nothing to grab onto. Ain't nothin' like a thick woman with a* slight pussy bush mm*.


:maury

This sounds a lot funnier in my head than I'm sure you intended, but jfc.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reaper said:


> 8 and 9 are out of my league and would make me feel inadequate, hence not sexually appealing because of negative self image.


That's why we have gyms, protein and good ol' HGH, broham. :I


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's why we have gyms, protein and good ol' HGH, broham. :I


Happy where I am with my wife for life. 

We're both average sized and it works for us.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Happy where I am with my wife for life.
> 
> We're both average sized and it works for us.


A couple of normies actually having a true, loving commitment with one another? In spite of their status as normies?!?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got to say there's no such thing as out of one's league

I've seen guys with girls a lot more attractive than them


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Just got to say there's no such thing as out of one's league
> 
> I've seen guys with girls a lot more attractive than them


I beg to differ.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Arkham258 said:


> Just got to say there's no such thing as out of one's league
> 
> *I've seen guys with girls a lot more attractive than them*


This is one of the great mysteries of our planet. If the guy is funny or otherwise a good guy yeah, I kinda get it, but I've met so many women with husbands/boyfriends way below them. 

I knew this really hot mixed girl (black mother, white father) and she dated a fat balding guy who had the worst laugh I've ever heard. And he wasn't that pleasant to be around either, 100% convinced he had pictures of her murdering somebody.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Captain Edd said:


> This is one of the great mysteries of our planet. If the guy is funny or otherwise a good guy yeah, I kinda get it, but I've met so many women with husbands/boyfriends way below them.
> 
> I knew this really hot mixed girl (black mother, white father) and she dated a fat balding guy who had the worst laugh I've ever heard. And he wasn't that pleasant to be around either, 100% convinced he had pictures of her murdering somebody.


Back in my college days, I had a friend. Skinny as fuck, kind of weird looking, kind of weird personality too, and he just was a really negative sort of guy with a cynical view of every thing. The only good thing I could say about him, was that he was extremely intelligent and well read. Now for all his flaws, he start dating this really cute girl. Me and my buds were a little surprised, like how did he of all people get this cutey?

Years later, I find him on facebook and I chat with him a bit catching up on old times. And I see pics of him with a different girl on his facebook page, and she's hot as fuck! And when I say hot, I mean like, she was a beautiful girl. Pretty face, cute smile, just a gorgeous woman. 

It's worth mentioning though that there was eventually a break up, and for a while after that he was pretty down on women. That girl broke the dude's heart apparently. I imagine losing a girl like that would do that to you

And I've seen it with other guys too, friends I've had who were just average looking Joes with really cute girls. I'll say this though, a lot of them were pretty self confident guys. They may not look like much physically, but they carry themselves with an air of confidence and that is attractive to some women. And you've got a good personality too and you're smart, then no one is out of your league.


----------

